# What brand essential oils do you use?



## Mandy

I've been using Young Living, but they seem so over priced. What other brands have you used that you've been happy with?


----------



## sandalwood

I buy a few things from Young living, but they are really expensive. I often just buy mine from Wild Oats. I either buy the Wild Oats brand or Aura Cacia.  I'm sure the quality isn't the same as Young Living, but if I'm just using them for fragrance they work just fine.


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic

I get my eos for aromatherapy blending from www.mountainroseherbs.com they have some of the best prices around and auracacia is pretty widely available in grocery stores now too.

for larger quantities for soap www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com has good prices and for me great shipping from OH to PA.


----------



## Lane

I really like the Lavender EO at WSP...(even tho it ALWAYS is leaking...) It is nice and strong (and smooth) and priced pretty well


----------



## smittenkitten

I really, really love naturesgift.com BUT it is not a budget option and probably for the serious aromatherapy/perfumery enthusiast.  It is owned and run by a very knowledgable lady and her oils have never failed to amaze me.  She really does source the best essential oils and absolutes in the WORLD!!!! Can you tell I love this website  :mrgreen:


----------



## pepperi27

I love aura cacia but since i'm budgeting I use the eo's from Between friends too. they are extremely affordable!


----------



## digitalmayhem

I'm not too impressed with the EO quality from WSP, and my products from them ALWAYS leak as well.

They have really great prices on a lot of other things...  

I try to only buy organic EOs, which they also do not have.


----------



## slightlymelted

I get my essential oils from rainbow meadows and have had great luck with them.


----------



## coolrain

So far I've only bought a few from Majestic Mountain Sage, but I put in an order at EOU (essentialoils.org) yesterday~~and it's going to be here tomorrow already!  Another good site is New Directions Aromatics.  They don't have a limit, but if you don't buy 'X' amount, they charge a $10.00 fee. But! For first time customers, they waive it.  There's alot of good info, too.  Yesterday I spent over an hour on their site just reading about all the different EOs  :shock:


----------



## janieinmo

I use Camden Grey out of Florida.  I have been happy with EO and shipping.


----------



## lsg

I also like Camden Grey.   I like Wholesale Supplies Plus also.


----------



## janieinmo

Have you ever tried the  EO blends from WSP?? Have emailed them with a "contents" question and they have yet to get back with me.


----------



## Birdie

EOU hands down :wink:


----------



## janieinmo

Birdi..help me out, I'm new...EOU...????


----------



## janieinmo

Just got the EOU, going there now.  Thanks!!


----------



## eden

janieinmo said:
			
		

> Have you ever tried the  EO blends from WSP?? Have emailed them with a "contents" question and they have yet to get back with me.




personally, I would be careful about using WSP *natural* EO blends ...while some of them do smell wonderful & are priced right - don't be fooled into thinkking they are 100% essential oils ...they won't tell you the ingredients ...I tried & got nowhere with them on  this issue ...all they would say is they're _'natural'_ blends ...but think about it, some of these blends contain Rose, Jasim, Sandalwood, Vanilla ...and at less than $4 an ounce???  I would consider them EO/FO blend at best ...just my 2 cents!


----------



## kamalicollection

I use eos from therapy garden. I love their eos. Their are nice and strong.


----------



## tygerhart

*buying eo*

I get many of my essential oils from WF Medical on Ebay, They have quality therapeutic grade EOs and their prices are competitive. I buy most of my EOs from Ebay, I shop for high quality/price, shipping is also better on Ebay. I find many online stores to be ridiculously high priced and it is not necesary.


----------



## Shawn

Hi all!  Just to toss in a shameless plug while I'm here... The company I work for (All Natural Botanicals) sells essential oils too that are fairly inexpensive but great quality.  Check them out if you get a chance http://www.AllNatBo.com

They are mostly set up for selling items at wholesale to retail type stores, but I know they sold essential oils to a few lotion and soap companies, so maybe they might have some better deals.

Anyways, check em out and I hope it helps!

Shawn


----------



## honor435

i sell young living, so i know they are expensive, i just go to natural store and buy what ever they have. but.. if you want lemongrass, use yl, its only 10.50 and quality is great, you wont need as much, i bought ylang from other place and used a whole bottle and my soap didnt smell at all. good luck, ive been using fo instead, much cheaper.


----------



## heartsong

*x*

i have been using www.libertynatural.com for over 18 years and their quality and customer service is OUTSTANDING!

if you want pure rose oil, you can purchase 10 drops on up to a drum.

they have soapers grade and aroatherapy grades as well.

their egyptian rose geranium is my favorite.  subject to availability, they carry a fabulous apricot oil from the himilayas that smells just like fresh peaches!  i never have to scent the lotion or cream when i use it.

monet


----------



## lsg

I get my essential oils from a variety of sources, but I do like Camden Grey.


----------

